# Tailgate Safety Programs



## Themadd1 (Mar 6, 2006)

So I am working on a new program here and have been using the ISA Tailgate Safety Manual with the crew. I find if boring and the stories are really really boring. We go through your basic saw, chipper safety as well as electrical hazards. As springs hits we are going to get busy and I would like to get some more information from other sources on safety. Do you know of any good sources, videos, books, etc. I would like to make the meetings interactive and also do some tree rigging safety on a few trees on site. Thanks in advance 

Themadd1


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 6, 2006)

Themadd1, welcome to the site. ISA and TCIA have safety videos as well as the tailgate series. TCIA is implementing a new safety standard for companies so I would imagine they will be offering materials related to safety to go along with this program. Good on you for conducting safety meetings.


----------



## jmack (Mar 6, 2006)

*isa or tcia*



Themadd1 said:


> So I am working on a new program here and have been using the ISA Tailgate Safety Manual with the crew. I find if boring and the stories are really really boring. We go through your basic saw, chipper safety as well as electrical hazards. As springs hits we are going to get busy and I would like to get some more information from other sources on safety. Do you know of any good sources, videos, books, etc. I would like to make the meetings interactive and also do some tree rigging safety on a few trees on site. Thanks in advance
> 
> Themadd1


is it the tcia (old naa) manual? your tailgates can be about anything safety, upcoming jobs something that happened or bad habits, the important thing is to document them, make a blank sheet have a spot for topic, date and sign in lines and have everyone there sign it including guests osha accident reports are usually good for a discussion


----------



## jmack (Mar 6, 2006)

*safety*



Themadd1 said:


> So I am working on a new program here and have been using the ISA Tailgate Safety Manual with the crew. I find if boring and the stories are really really boring. We go through your basic saw, chipper safety as well as electrical hazards. As springs hits we are going to get busy and I would like to get some more information from other sources on safety. Do you know of any good sources, videos, books, etc. I would like to make the meetings interactive and also do some tree rigging safety on a few trees on site. Thanks in advance
> 
> Themadd1


btw sounds awsome


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 7, 2006)

I do all the paperwork neccesary to document our training programs. I came over from the industrial services industry and let me tell you the level of safety in the tree business is lacking in this area. I was amazed to find more information online from the big guys than on gov sites. I am also going to look into the department for worker's compensation. I know that for the industrial service industry there are tons of free programs for training and safety. I am just not sure it can transfer into the tree industry yet. The best thing I have found so far is to have my foreman train onsite and do bi weekly meetings outlining company policy and institute a training regiment. So if anyone has any safety training tapes just laying around I would definately be interested.

Themadd1


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 7, 2006)

Take a look over here. I posted some links on safety around power lines. You might find something useful.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Mar 7, 2006)

good stuff...anybody from bc here know of safety manuals for tree services? I've told my boss we need to sit down and have a safety meeting...there' s a distinct lack of it, especially with a high crew turnaround...just recently had a new guy cut himself on the thumb wiht a saw...guy should've been given more chainsaw practice...kept dulling it... and a dull saw is a dangerous saw. i feel bad cuz it was under my watch...mind you i was up in a tree after giving him a quick bucking and sharpening lesson... had used a saw before, but i could tell soon that it wasn't that much...but cuz we were using my vehicle we had no first aid kit... so show up at the hospital with a toilet paper dressing over his cut... very unproffessional... holding these meetings, goiing over procedure, and getting people to sign a sheet is also a good way to cover your ass as an employer...


----------



## clearance (Mar 8, 2006)

1I'dJak said:


> good stuff...anybody from bc here know of safety manuals for tree services? I've told my boss we need to sit down and have a safety meeting...there' s a distinct lack of it, especially with a high crew turnaround...just recently had a new guy cut himself on the thumb wiht a saw...guy should've been given more chainsaw practice...kept dulling it... and a dull saw is a dangerous saw. i feel bad cuz it was under my watch...mind you i was up in a tree after giving him a quick bucking and sharpening lesson... had used a saw before, but i could tell soon that it wasn't that much...but cuz we were using my vehicle we had no first aid kit... so show up at the hospital with a toilet paper dressing over his cut... very unproffessional... holding these meetings, goiing over procedure, and getting people to sign a sheet is also a good way to cover your ass as an employer...


What, didn't ya have a pressure bandage in your hard hat, ya old spacer you? You must have a level ? BC first aid kit depending on crew size at all times, wcb req, tell your boss to get one for every truck. Don't feel bad, didn't you say this guy had just got out of whoretoculture school, he is to blame, like it matters anyways, bfd. Did you at least brow beat him about it after? When I got cut real bad and was lying in the hospital while they were cutting and stitching my arm, my boss bought me a stuffed parrot from the gift shop. He said "catch", I caught it with my other hand, "thats a f.u. bird, don't get another one"


----------



## 1I'dJak (Mar 8, 2006)

you're right about the bandage in the helmet! best place for 'em... but my helmet was in the chip truck...I'm buying my own kit and putting it in my gear tote...


----------



## 1I'dJak (Mar 8, 2006)

the crew had split up and i had taken my own vehicle with buddy to the site cuz it was a down and dirty


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Back to the purpose of this thread. Safety concerns, are the topic.... I have been working on a good training program that involves basic life saving. I have the experience and training for this type of program. Although, what are people doing out there to train employees for rescue. I am unfamiliar with the techniques and would be interested in what people are doing.


----------



## rebelman (Mar 9, 2006)

ANSI has many safety regulations to be followed. You might review that.


----------



## jmack (Mar 11, 2006)

*train em*



Themadd1 said:


> Back to the purpose of this thread. Safety concerns, are the topic.... I have been working on a good training program that involves basic life saving. I have the experience and training for this type of program. Although, what are people doing out there to train employees for rescue. I am unfamiliar with the techniques and would be interested in what people are doing.


be careful doing simulated rescues injuries and death have occured, but you got to do them, out source them since your not familiar and new to the industry, we got ways j


----------

